
Best Practices for Building a Data Team: Part One - evolgas
https://swarmadvisory.com/best-practices-for-building-a-data-team-part-one/
======
leetrout
> Documentation is out of date the moment it’s written, and the returns on
> investing in documentation usually diminish quickly. That said, onboarding
> docs are one area you really can’t afford to cut corners, particularly when
> you’re building a data team.

This. This. This. So many places (wrongly) rely on tribal knowledge and person
to person handoffs and it does NOT scale.

